# Lunch Time?



## Celty (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that this topic has been discussed multiple times on this site, but I need help. School started 3 days ago, and during lunch period I'm surrounded by juniors(I'm a sophomore). Last year, I didn't have any friends in my lunch period for the whole year, so I just sat by a group of freshman girls at the edge of an already full table. I kept quiet, and they didn't seem to mind, and were pretty nice overall. Alas, the table got more crowded and people started coming over, so I escaped to the library most of the time. Next semester the table was back to being less crowded most of the times. I stopped going to the library because a library teacher once stopped a student from going in because he didn't have a pass. Neither did I, I never did, yet I had been going inside for months. I got freaked that I might get in trouble so I stopped going. 

Fast forward to this year. I have zero, I mean ZERO sophomores that I know or am familiar with in my lunch period. I quietly claimed a table for myself. I didn't mind looking like a loner. But then a junior who I once took spanish with didn't have any place for him and his friends to sit, and my table was completely empty, so I told him it was alright. If I knew that over the course of three days 4 other of his male friends would join, I wouldn't have said that. I don't speak a word, so it's very awkward for me to just sit there at the edge of the table. I mean, how am I suppose to socialize with people that I have nothing in common with? They are all athletic and older with different classes, know different people. I decided to keep my mouth shut to avoid saying something stupid. But they obviously notice how quiet I am and it's uncomfortable that I don't say anything. It's PAINFUL to sit there and just pray for lunch to be over quicker. So I've decided to eat lunch in the bathroom, like a wimp. I'm planning on doing that tomorrow, but I'm scared I might get caught or something and then humiliated. I'm not planning on eating there, I didn't even eat while at the lunch table. I'll probably just whip out a book or my phone. 

*sigh*.. I can't believe I'm asking for tips on how not to get caught skipping lunch to stay in the bathroom. Our bathrooms aren't gross, they're pretty clean so chill out. There are three girls bathrooms. One is right next to the front office desk, so they'll probably notice me staying in for a long time and then coming out. One is near the class I need to go to and near the cafeteria. A big no since it's where all the girls who have gym stay for about 10 minutes before going to gym. And the last one is upstairs above the office one. I think that's my best shot, though the walk to my next class will be long and maybe suspicious.


----------



## AhDo (Aug 6, 2013)

Damn that's rough. Back in my high school, at lunch all the kids with no friends sat with each other and eventually became friends. Maybe try talking to someone else who is sitting alone? Just stay strong. It gets better in college when everyone eats alone and no one cares anymore. It must be tough to be that one person eating alone in high school though


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I had a similar problem my freshman year of high school...did the bathroom thing a few times (ours were disgusting), so then I started going to the libray. Never actually ate lunch. Is there any way you could actually get a library pass?


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Can you not claim another table? Otherwise I'd just eat lunch real quick and then go elsewhere, like the library or something. But you shouldn't feel obligated to socialize with every human being in your field of vision. If you don't feel like talking to them, don't. Really.

Back when I was in high school I'd just get lunch from the cafeteria and then eat it standing up while taking my usual stroll around the school, but then I got self-conscious and just stopped eating altogether and spent my lunchtime in the library. I.. can't say it worked out too badly, really.


----------



## Celty (Aug 16, 2013)

UPDATE: I went along with my "hiding in the bathroom" plan. It sucked and was very unpleasant. The bathrooms in my school are pretty clean and fresh, so that wasn't the problem, it was having my hands shake in the fact that anyone can come in and discover me. Then where would I go? I locked myself in the last stall, the handicapped one and just stayed there until the bell rang. Time didn't drag as much as I thought it would, I wasted some by playing solitaire on my phone. Either way, I freaked out whenever I heard approaching footsteps or voices, or when someone actually entered the bathroom. Still, it was miles better than having to sit through a painful lunch sessions with people I don't know. I'm going to ask if I'm able to stay at the library during my lunch period, since I did so so often last year. Hopefully I will, because sitting in the bathroom with the possibility of someone noticing you seriously made my hands shake.


----------



## Celty (Aug 16, 2013)

Secretaz said:


> Never eat in the bathroom. I used to do this since the beginning of high school, and in the beginning of last semester i could hear people talking about it.


Oh no, I didn't and am not planning to actually eat in there, just kill time until the bell rings. Eating would be too loud since the bathroom doesn't have a door and people would hear. I'm sorry you had to go through that, it must have really sucked :/


----------

